# Test E/Deca



## ahmmy (May 19, 2012)

Hey all, so I'm about to run a cycle of 500mg Test E/250mg Deca. I've only run a 6 week cycle of 500mg Test E before (4 months ago), had to stop due to injury. Back and healthy again now..dropped down to 217 though. Just wondering if because I cut last cycle short if I should just stick to the Test alone? Or go ahead and add the Deca? I also had a tendon surgery on my ankle a year ago. Would the Deca help with that? Sorry for all the questions. New to forums, please don't flame. Just trying to be guided the right direction.


----------



## DetMuscle (May 19, 2012)

3 mg/kg a week(about 270 mg/wk for a 200 lb guy)will increase procollagen III levels by 270% by week 2 or at least thats what some studies show.  Procollagen III is a primary indicator used to determine the rate of collagen syn. All good for tendons and ligaments. So Deca is very good AAS at giving you an increase in collagen syn, an increase in skeletal muscle, and increases in bone mass and density. The one thing it does not give you is wood. I for one, prefer EQ. remember though Test plays hell on your ligaments and tendons alone


----------



## Merlin2299 (May 19, 2012)

I personally think Deca does wonders for Joints and Tendons - should see reduction in pain/irritation with Deca as long as you don't over do it. Deca isn't miracle cure or anything. What was your weight before.  Obviously when you stop a cycle - whether mid stream or at end - you going to lose some of your gains.  Your PCT has a lot to do with exactly how much but either way - being only your second cycle ever you should see some good gains on the test alone - my opinion is you would be safe adding the deca but no real "need" too.  Your gonna gain quickly because your receptors haven't gotten used to the dosages yet. 

Take it from the Newbie with 10 rep points - lol


----------



## nby (May 20, 2012)

Test/Deca is good. You didn't pick ridiculously high dosages either. I'd go for NPP myself but can imagine not everyone wants to pin EOD/E3D. 

Hit the gas


----------



## jessequattrone (May 20, 2012)

ive always had joint problems. right now im on my first cycle. test c-500, deca- 450. and i am able to lift more then ever thanks the the way my joints feel and obviously the associated strength gains from the cycle.

joint were feeling awesome even by the end of the first week or 2, before i could really feel the effects of my injectibles.
i love deca, and if you chooses NPP it will be just as good i assume.
depending on your source for the deca (pharma grade UGL, homebrew ect), 250mg wont give you amazing gains as far as size, but will help with joints most definitely.


----------



## the_predator (May 20, 2012)

Did I read that right? "Joints were feeling awesome even by the end of the first week or two, before I could really feel the effects of my injectables". So you *always* had joint problems and in a week or two, *before* *you* *could* *feel* *the* *effects* *of* *your* *injectables*...your joints were feeling awesome. Brother...THAT MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE!


----------



## JCBourne (May 20, 2012)

OP,

Looks like your ready to rock. That cycle is just fine. You should (hopefully) see deca helping you as the benefits from it are pretty good for some people.


----------



## jessequattrone (May 20, 2012)

the_predator said:


> Did I read that right? "Joints were feeling awesome even by the end of the first week or two, before I could really feel the effects of my injectables". So you *always* had joint problems and in a week or two, *before* *you* *could* *feel* *the* *effects* *of* *your* *injectables*...your joints were feeling awesome. Brother...THAT MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE!




well i meant that before i could feel the strength and size gains usually associated with steroids, i could feel my joints feeling better. sorry for the confusion.


----------

